# Unhappy guy



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Came out of a bunch of thick stuff out elk hunting last weekend and had this guy giving me the stink eye!
Moose are kinda scary :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, he doesn't look like the happiest feller out there :lol:


----------

